

CS student searching for accommodation - flowerpot

I am a computer science student from Germany and will be working in Palo Alto for three months, however, I have a problem, I am not able to find accommodation which is in line with the budget the company gave me ($1000). I have been searching on airbnb, but haven&#x27;t been able to find anything that&#x27;s in line with the budget without having to rent a car to get to work every day, which would also be too expensive.<p>Can you recommend a place I can search for other than airbnb, or even better, a place I could stay at? Best location would be anywhere between Palo Alto and Mountain View.
======
dylz
The budget your company gave you is absolutely, ridiculously not possible.

We're talking you can't even rent an illegal laundry room closet for that
pricing. You need to show your company that you definitely need more.

------
daniel-cussen
There are a few hacker houses around there, but talk to your employer, the
budget they're giving you is completely unreasonable. Show them evidence you
can't possibly live there at that price, and they might take that into
consideration.

I would also say you don't literally need a car to live in the Bay Area. You
can be organised and use a bike and Caltrain, which is what I did.

------
peggy
If you're interning, consider joining the 2014 Bay Area Summer Interns
Facebook group (link:
[https://www.facebook.com/groups/1378139645766413/](https://www.facebook.com/groups/1378139645766413/)).

There have been a number of posts by people looking for housing and/or
roommates, including some in/near PA and MV.

~~~
flowerpot
Technically its not an internship, since I already work for the company here
in Germany, but I'll see if I can get into the Facebook group.

edit: I got accepted into the group, I will see if I can get help there, but
thank you very much so far!

------
bendmorris
Depending on where you work in Palo Alto, you might be able to live further
away and commute. Union City/Fremont area is much cheaper and there's a bus
that will take you across the bay. I'm not aware of anywhere in the area that
you could find something for $1000, but maybe with roommates it could work.

You should check with the company and see if there's anything they can do. I
really hate that some companies exploit interns by offering such clearly
unsuitable amounts for living expenses. If they live and/or work in Palo Alto,
they know how expensive it is.

------
RogerL
I'm not sure I understand the other comments. When I moved here in 2012 I had
to rent for several months until I found a house to buy. I ended up in a B&B
that I found on craigslist for the price you mentioned. I just went to CL just
now and there are a lot of listings for the price you mentioned. I don't think
you can really dwaddle on any of this stuff - find something passable, and
take it, or someone else will, but it is possible.

[http://sfbay.craigslist.org/roo/](http://sfbay.craigslist.org/roo/)

